# badman`s



## AlexPerez (Jan 25, 2004)

What's the URL??


----------



## brad (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yeah. It`s been a long day!
www.badmanstropicalfish.com


----------



## TheShrimp (Jul 30, 2005)

It's a nice site and has a lot of info for noobies, But 

*It's really full of advertisement for being such a small site!!!* Whoever made it wants to get some bucks out of it.

Other than that little problem i like it


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

He's got to pay for hosting somehow doesn't he?


----------

